# Light semi-aero carbon clincher?



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking for ideas for a reasonably light semi-aero (30-45mm) carbon clincher for my Cento1. I am running Easton EC90SL's on my Dogma and have been pretty happy with them. I was hoping to find something lighter for the Cento1. This will be the bike I use more for climbing, so braking performance / heat issues are important. The 2011 and newer offerings from most of the major wheel builders all seem to offer newer carbon / resin technologies as well as special brake pads. Here are some candidates:

Reynolds 32 clincher - 1351gm / 32mm / CTg brake track and Cryo Blue pads

Industry Nine i35 clincher - 1250gm / 32mm / I believe same rim as Reynolds 32

Zipp 303 Firecrest clincher - 1498gm / 45mm 

Enve 45 clincher - 1423gm / 45mm 

Mad Fiber carbon clincher - 1250gm? / not available until 2012?

The Enve 45 has been out for a while, so I'm not sure if they have any new changes to the carbon / resin in their brake rims to address the heat issues. Obviously, the 303 Firecrest isn't widely available yet, so no reviews. But, the other Firecrest models seem to have decent reviews. The Mad Fiber clinchers look promising. I can't find very much on either the new Reynolds 32 or Industry Nine i35 wheelsets, however.

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Before I try and give you any advice how much do you weigh? How much do you ride? Do you race? How windy is it where you live?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Williams Cycling, 38mm, 1463 gr, $999 for the set.

ROL wheels makes a 45 mm at 1480 too, with a $2400 price (ouch)


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Williams Cycling, 38mm, 1463 gr, $999 for the set.
> 
> ROL wheels makes a 45 mm at 1480 too, with a $2400 price (ouch)


Wow!! The ROL cost as much as a pair of Zipp 404s. That is a big OUCH!!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

terbennett said:


> Wow!! The ROL cost as much as a pair of Zipp 404s. That is a big OUCH!!


It looks like they went all out on those new race wheels. If I spent that much on wheels, I would hope I would not have to pedal up hill. They should be that good.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Before I try and give you any advice how much do you weigh? How much do you ride? Do you race? How windy is it where you live?


I weigh 175 lbs. I ride 1-2 times per week - more recently about 80% road biking and 20% mountain biking. My wife and I do a lot of group rides / gran fondos / etc. Wind is variable - but I wouldn't say it is particularly windy where I live (southern California).


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> It looks like they went all out on those new race wheels. If I spent that much on wheels, I would hope I would not have to pedal up hill. They should be that good.


I agree that the cost of high-end road wheels is crazy. Most of the wheels I was looking at retail around $2600-2700 range (but, most shops will sell them for around $2k). Still, not cheap by any means.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Yangpei said:


> I weigh 175 lbs. I ride 1-2 times per week - more recently about 80% road biking and 20% mountain biking. My wife and I do a lot of group rides / gran fondos / etc. Wind is variable - but I wouldn't say it is particularly windy where I live (southern California).


Being that your 175 lbs I would suggest that you choose the ENVE 1.45 setup. Laced in 20/24 they would be plenty stiff and very aero. The Reynolds MV32 would also be worth considering but in the standard 20/24 spoke count I think you may want something a bit more substantial in the rear. You can get the MV32 in a 28 hole so if you decide to go that way I suggest going with a 28 hole for added stiffness. 

I have no experience with the Firecrest or Madfiber wheels so I will not give my opinion on either.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought someone said Easton EC90SL wasn't good for braking? is this what what cadel evans uses?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

If you have the money the Enve and Firecrests would be your best choices in carbon clinchers that are relatively lightweight and reliable. Madfibers are cool, but I wonder about how well they handle crosswinds.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*carbon clincher*



nightfend said:


> If you have the money the Enve and Firecrests would be your best choices in carbon clinchers that are relatively lightweight and reliable. Madfibers are cool, but I wonder about how well they handle crosswinds.


Let us know what kind you get.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

samh said:


> Let us know what kind you get.



After doing more research and talking to guys from Reynolds and Industry Nine, I was split between waiting for the Zipp 303 clinchers or picking up a set of new Reynolds 32 carbon clinchers. I got a great deal on a set of Reynolds 32's from Velomine, so that sealed the deal. They should be here soon and I'll post ride impressions after I've had a few rides on them.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

It seems like you want to go high end, but if you're looking for great wheels at a bargain, check out Boyd's - 38mm clinchers under 1400g for $1000.00. They come with skewers, pads, and strips, and are build with CX-Rays. It's a tough deal to beat.


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> Williams Cycling, 38mm, 1463 gr, $999 for the set.


I second this recommendation. I have the Williams 38 carbon clinchers. They well built, reasonably light and stiff. For the price they are a great value.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

SBH1973 said:


> It seems like you want to go high end, but if you're looking for great wheels at a bargain, check out Boyd's - 38mm clinchers under 1400g for $1000.00. They come with skewers, pads, and strips, and are build with CX-Rays. It's a tough deal to beat.


Thanks. The Boyd's look like a great deal. Do you know whose rim they use? 

Reynolds also makes a R2 32mm carbon clincher that sells for $1000. But, the R2 uses their 2010 rims (as opposed to the new ones with CTg brake track and swirl lip generator) and Reynolds hubs (instead of DT 240's). I talked to the Reynolds engineer a lot about the differences in their new line of carbon rims. Apparently they test all their competitor's wheels along with their own for temperature during braking. The 2011 rims supposedly run up to 100 degrees cooler. They also supply the new rims to Industry Nine for their carbon clinchers.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Boyd uses a rim made by a very reputable Taiwanese manufacturer of carbon rims and other products. I personally ride on some Chinese carbon tubulars and they're fine, but the Taiwanese carbon manufacturers do produce a more solid, more reputable product. I'm fairly certain some big brands use Taiwanese carbon rims.

Search around this and other forums - I don't think you'll hear a bad word about his rims, and many good. I've talked with Boyd a couple of times and he's a super nice guy who stands by his product. You just won't go wrong.



Yangpei said:


> Thanks. The Boyd's look like a great deal. Do you know whose rim they use?
> 
> Reynolds also makes a R2 32mm carbon clincher that sells for $1000. But, the R2 uses their 2010 rims (as opposed to the new ones with CTg brake track and swirl lip generator) and Reynolds hubs (instead of DT 240's). I talked to the Reynolds engineer a lot about the differences in their new line of carbon rims. Apparently they test all their competitor's wheels along with their own for temperature during braking. The 2011 rims supposedly run up to 100 degrees cooler. They also supply the new rims to Industry Nine for their carbon clinchers.


----------



## eatmoreyeah (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope you're enjoying the rims. I'm also in the market for the Reynolds 32mm rims.

How are they treating you?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I find the concept of carbon clinchers a bit scary. Zip Firecrests are a bit less scary...if you believe their spiel. But seriously, it's pretty damn tough to justify the expense.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

looigi said:


> I find the concept of carbon clinchers a bit scary. Zip Firecrests are a bit less scary...if you believe their spiel. But seriously, it's pretty damn tough to justify the expense.


I agree and for what the op says his type of riding will be with this particular bike it doesn't make much sense to me. carbon clinchers really aren't that light. would be better off building lightweight aluminum climbing wheels that would weigh in around 1300-1350 grams and cost a helluva lot less


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

eatmoreyeah said:


> Hope you're enjoying the rims. I'm also in the market for the Reynolds 32mm rims.
> 
> How are they treating you?



I just received them yesterday. They look great. I weighed them before mounting tires - the weights were as advertised (620g / 730g = 1350g). It doesn't look like I'll get much riding in this week, but I'll post a ride report after some time on the wheels.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Did a short ride around the neighborhood. Wheels feel great based on the limited ride time thus far.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

motobecane69 said:


> I agree and for what the op says his type of riding will be with this particular bike it doesn't make much sense to me. carbon clinchers really aren't that light. would be better off building lightweight aluminum climbing wheels that would weigh in around 1300-1350 grams and cost a helluva lot less


I totally agree. Then again, you wouldn't have bragging rights that you have supposedly super fast carbon wheels.:thumbsup: Oh, and the bling factor too.


----------

